# Glassfish, Sjsas und wie sich das Teil noch nennt . .



## bronks (25. Okt 2008)

Hi!

Bin gerade extremst angefressen.  Den Glassfish verwende ich nur für bedeutungslose Experimente. Eigentlich gab es bei mir mit dem Sjsas immer irgendwelche Probleme und so hat das Teil auch nicht mein geringstes Vertrauen. Heute meinte Sjsas tatsächlich, daß eine einwandfrei erstellte Datasource not bound ist und ich habe diese daraufhin gelöscht und mit allen mir bekannte Methoden neu erstellt gestestet gelöscht und neuerstellt und nichts ging. 

Letztendlich habe ich den Glasfish glassfish-installer-v2ur2-b04-windows.jar (*Final*) von der Platte gelöscht, mir den neuen aus dem Netz geholt auf WindowsXp konnte ich auf dem Jar herumklicken, wie ich wollte, aber es hat sich nichts gerührt. Hab daraufhin auf W2k Java6 installiert und probierte dort die Installation und was kommt mir entgegen:

*Could not find the main class: glassfish. Programm will exit.*

Zusammenfassung: Ich versuchte von einer nichtfunktionierenden Gratissoftware das letzte Productionrelease der Version 2 zu installieren und dann funktioniert nichteinmal das?!!?

Aber mal ein paar Fragen: 
Bei wem Funktioniert Glassfish einwandfrei?
Verwendet jeman von euch Glassfish in Produktion?

lg

Bronks


----------



## maki (25. Okt 2008)

Bei mir läufts.

Muss an dir liegen 

Was passiert, wenn du den Installer von der Kommandozeile aus startest?


----------



## bronks (25. Okt 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Muss an dir liegen


Will ich nichteinmal zu 100% ausschließen 



			
				maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was passiert, wenn du den Installer von der Kommandozeile aus startest?


Dann kommt das:

```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: Java heap space
        at sun.misc.Resource.getBytes(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.defineClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.access$000(Unknown Source)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader$1.run(Unknown Source)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at sun.misc.Launcher$AppClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
Could not find the main class: glassfish. Program will exit.
```


----------



## maki (25. Okt 2008)

Ist doch sehr eindeutig, zu wenig Heap!

Na dann gib Java doch mal mehr Speicher ..


----------



## bronks (26. Okt 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist doch sehr eindeutig, zu wenig Heap!
> 
> Na dann gib Java doch mal mehr Speicher ..


Als o.g. gemeldet wurde habe ich 1024 MB bereitgestellt und das ist m.E. schon unsinnig viel.

Ich hab mir den Glassfish noch einmal und auch noch das MulitLanguage runtergeladen um Fehler in der Dateiübertragung auszuschließen. Auf 3 Computern mit Java 1.6 und 1.5 getestet und immer das gleiche Ergebnis.


----------



## maki (26. Okt 2008)

>> Als o.g. gemeldet wurde habe ich 1024 MB bereitgestellt und das ist m.E. schon unsinnig viel. 

Kann denn dein OS überhaupt soviel Speicher bereitstellen?

Versuche es mal mit der hälfte.


----------



## bronks (26. Okt 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> >> Als o.g. gemeldet wurde habe ich 1024 MB bereitgestellt und das ist m.E. schon unsinnig viel.
> 
> Kann denn dein OS überhaupt soviel Speicher bereitstellen?
> 
> Versuche es mal mit der hälfte.


Ich habe es jetzt mit 256, 512 und 768 MB probiert. Leider immer das gleiche Ergebnis auf 3 verschiedenen Computern mit WXp und W2k mit Java 1.5 und 1.6.

Zum verzweifeln ...

Funktionieren bei Dir wirklich die aktuellen Jars für die Windowsinstallation?


----------



## maki (26. Okt 2008)

> Funktionieren bei Dir wirklich die aktuellen Jars für die Windowsinstallation?


Schau mer mal *maki fährt vmware hoch und startet Win XP Pro...*

Klar läuft das, musste den Heap nur auf 128MiB erhöhen(wobei das wohl viel zu wenig für den Betrieb eines JEE Servers ist).


```
java -Xmx128m -jar glassfish-installer-v2ur2-b04-windows.jar
```


----------



## bronks (27. Okt 2008)

Danke!

Jetzt ist alles klar! Ich habe dem Installer keine MB sondern nur wenige hundert Byte gegeben, weil ich an das extrem sinnvolle "m" nicht gedacht habe.


----------

